# City Radio Buttons/Help



## sassyvr6 (Jun 27, 2015)

Hey all, I just purchased a city radio and noticed button number 2 will not press, or "click" down. Does anybody have experience with these radios to know if its just the button and I can pop it off? Or is it the head unit itself and cannot be fixed. Its a non bluetooth model, just says mp3/wma on the front. Any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------

